# Rominator Available Freely!



## hankchill (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I've spent quite some time thinking about this, and have come to the decision that Rominator will, from now on, be available as free. I had tried to update the application to unlock all of the features right away, however in my last major hard drive crash I lost all the graphics so I cannot recompile Rominator 2008. So instead, I've created a registration code for everyone to use!

Simply open Rominator, go into the Settings, and under Registration enter the following key: *F00615-401F51*

You may distribute this code freely as well. If you are new to Rominator, you can download it in the GBAtemp downloads section, or from the website, at http://www.rominator.com/

*What this means for the future of Rominator*

Well as most of you know I'm currently undergoing a financial crisis so I am unable to spend time at Rominator for the time being, so development has been put on hold. I have appointed an administrator to do the database updates whom I know will do an amazing job. I have so many things planned for Rominator 2009 that I wish I could talk about and develop, but time currently does not permit me to do so.

This also means that Rominator 2009 will be free as well. Every feature, including all bonus features new and old, will be available right from the start.

Any feedback and future donations towards Rominator are still much appreciated and more than welcome.

Regards,
--Henry


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks again, Henry. You rule! I appreciate it!


----------



## Edgedancer (Jun 4, 2009)

Great news mate. Love the application.

Off topic: Will you be on another podacst?


----------



## Praetor192 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the sweet program, all the time and effort you put into making it, and the time in which you used to support it. when i had an unpaid version with a bug, you responded quickly and kindly to help fix my problem.

good luck on any future endeavors.


----------



## TwoBladedKnight (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome, I was a bit skeptical at first but I started using it and it's pretty uber


----------



## Trolly (Jun 4, 2009)

Whoa, thanks Hank, this is really useful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hope the workload doesn't get too much, good luck with it all.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks man. Very cool app and since I'm back on the DS scene I'll be re-using this app again.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot!
I hope you solve your problems soon, so we can see 2009


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have too many fricking games and need to organize em so it looks like I have to use yer silly program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And posting on GBAtemp at 3 am, you know work is really dead


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot! That's so nice of you! So why did you get the idea to make it free?


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 4, 2009)

Wonderful! What a guy!


----------



## hankchill (Jun 5, 2009)

Overlord Natie said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! That's so nice of you! So why did you get the idea to make it free?



Well, as mentioned in my post, times are tough so I'm working overtime and extra side jobs to support my family, which leaves me no time for development. If I can't develop something, I wouldn't feel right taking money. I know it's going to be a while, so I'd rather make it free than leave everyone hanging.


----------



## iMikeAllStar (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, *hankchill. Pretty amazing app you have here, started using it this week and runs well under osx 10.6.*8... some error dialogs, but nothing big. Main problem is the database... I got almost all of it from filetrip, files u/l by Raskull... I which it was a way to update it directly over some website like ds-scene or something... But hey, just two thumbs up for you and your effort and hope you are alright and your family too.

cheers


----------

